# [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok first set of links failed here is try 2

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2473/dscf3130n.jpg
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4751/dscf3132w.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6625/dscf3133.jpg

Thanks,
Peter

My projects:
http://www.wire2wire.org/




> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
> Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. Trying to figure out what it will fit transmission wise.
> 
> 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes. 
> 14 spline clutch.
> I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission. 
> 
> It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it. 
> 
> Photos
> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
> 
> 
> Any hints appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> 
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/42cc884e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Peter,

Just take your adapter to a transmission shop and see what transmissions and 
engines it fits. I did this in reverse. The company that makes adapters 
then not list my transmission and vehicle that they have adapter patterns 
for. So I found out from the transmission shop that the adapters they had 
for a 92 C-10 pickup will fit any early style transmissions for either GM 
V-8's or V-6's engines.

So I order the adapter plate and coupler for a 92 C-10. It fits any of my 
transmission which is a Muncie 4 speed, Saginaw 3 speed, Richman 5 speed, 
GM-TH-350 and GM-TH-400 automatics. The adapter and coupler also fits a 
WarP-9, WarP-11 and GE-11 motors.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Shabino" <xxx[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 7:35 PM
Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??


>
>
> I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. 
> Trying to figure out what it will fit transmission wise.
>
> 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes.
> 14 spline clutch.
> I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission.
>
> It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it.
>
> Photos
> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
>
>
> Any hints appreciated!!!
>
> Thanks,
> Peter
>
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
>
>
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmm, hard to say without knowing ;-) Short of having bolt pattern specs on all sorts of transmissions. Is there a bell housing
pattern outlined with dust or any indications of the shape of the bell housing?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Peter Shabino
> Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 7:50 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> 
> Ok first set of links failed here is try 2
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2473/dscf3130n.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4751/dscf3132w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6625/dscf3133.jpg
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> 
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
> > Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> >
> >
> >
> > I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. Trying to figure out what it will fit
> transmission wise.
> >
> > 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes.
> > 14 spline clutch.
> > I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission.
> >
> > It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it.
> >
> > Photos
> > http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> > http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> > http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
> >
> >
> > Any hints appreciated!!!
> >
> > Thanks,
> > Peter
> >
> > My projects:
> > http://www.wire2wire.org/
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html
> > _______________________________________________
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/42cc884e/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes I do. I even have a picture of it still attached to the transmission (Found the original email exchange from when I bought it) 

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8199/img2089z.jpg
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1707/img2101ha.jpg


Thanks for the help!
Peter

My projects:
http://www.wire2wire.org/




> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 20:34:41 -0700
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> Hmmmm, hard to say without knowing ;-) Short of having bolt pattern specs on all sorts of transmissions. Is there a bell housing
> pattern outlined with dust or any indications of the shape of the bell housing?
> 
> Mike
> 
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Peter Shabino
> > Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 7:50 PM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> > 
> > 
> > Ok first set of links failed here is try 2
> > 
> > http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2473/dscf3130n.jpg
> > http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4751/dscf3132w.jpg
> > http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6625/dscf3133.jpg
> > 
> > Thanks,
> > Peter
> > 
> > My projects:
> > http://www.wire2wire.org/
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > > From: [email protected]
> > > To: [email protected]
> > > Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
> > > Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. Trying to figure out what it will fit
> > transmission wise.
> > >
> > > 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes.
> > > 14 spline clutch.
> > > I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission.
> > >
> > > It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it.
> > >
> > > Photos
> > > http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> > > http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> > > http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
> > >
> > >
> > > Any hints appreciated!!!
> > >
> > > Thanks,
> > > Peter
> > >
> > > My projects:
> > > http://www.wire2wire.org/
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > -------------- next part --------------
> > > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html
> > > _______________________________________________
> > > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> > 
> > -------------- next part --------------
> > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/42cc884e/attachment.html
> > _______________________________________________
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/1fe7bec1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm, maybe someone intimate with that tranny will recognize it. 
Its not one I've played with though. 
You should take that pic to a tranny shop too and someone might have some more clues.
I love a good mystery 

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Peter Shabino
> Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 9:06 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> 
> Yes I do. I even have a picture of it still attached to the transmission (Found the original email exchange from when
> I bought it)
> 
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8199/img2089z.jpg
> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1707/img2101ha.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> Peter
> 
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 20:34:41 -0700
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> >
> > Hmmmm, hard to say without knowing ;-) Short of having bolt pattern specs on all sorts of transmissions. Is
> there a bell housing
> > pattern outlined with dust or any indications of the shape of the bell housing?
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Peter Shabino
> > > Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 7:50 PM
> > > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > > Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> > >
> > >
> > > Ok first set of links failed here is try 2
> > >
> > > http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2473/dscf3130n.jpg
> > > http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4751/dscf3132w.jpg
> > > http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6625/dscf3133.jpg
> > >
> > > Thanks,
> > > Peter
> > >
> > > My projects:
> > > http://www.wire2wire.org/
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > > From: [email protected]
> > > > To: [email protected]
> > > > Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
> > > > Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. Trying to figure out what it will fit
> > > transmission wise.
> > > >
> > > > 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes.
> > > > 14 spline clutch.
> > > > I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission.
> > > >
> > > > It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it.
> > > >
> > > > Photos
> > > > http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> > > > http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> > > > http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Any hints appreciated!!!
> > > >
> > > > Thanks,
> > > > Peter
> > > >
> > > > My projects:
> > > > http://www.wire2wire.org/
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > -------------- next part --------------
> > > > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > > > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html
> > > > _______________________________________________
> > > > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > > > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > > > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > > > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > > > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> > >
> > > -------------- next part --------------
> > > An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> > > URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/42cc884e/attachment.html
> > > _______________________________________________
> > > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/1fe7bec1/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter,

Excellent. Hey, you have a GE 9" just like mine for the VW right? What are you going to do with that motor? Your kostov looks like mine too even with that stupid flat spot. How ugly is that. My other Kostov does not have that flat spot. I am glad to know mine is not the only one and that it must have been for a reason. Must have been a fit issue. 

My Kostov mounted to an adaptor plate from Rebirth Auto. 12 volt test too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWr5yoNZcE

Pete 






> Peter Shabino wrote:
> 
> >
> > Yes I do. I even have a picture of it still attached to the transmission (Found the original email exchange from when I bought it)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually I don't have the GE that was a photo I got from the guy I bought the motor from many years ago (more than 2).

Motor looks much better now with a fresh coat of yellow paint and all the tranny fluid cleaned out.

Once I get the motor put back together I will send a photo  Should have it done this weekend. 

Later,
Peter

My projects:
http://www.wire2wire.org/




> From: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:30:19 -0700
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> Peter,
> 
> Excellent. Hey, you have a GE 9" just like mine for the VW right? What are you going to do with that motor? Your kostov looks like mine too even with that stupid flat spot. How ugly is that. My other Kostov does not have that flat spot. I am glad to know mine is not the only one and that it must have been for a reason. Must have been a fit issue. 
> 
> My Kostov mounted to an adaptor plate from Rebirth Auto. 12 volt test too. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWr5yoNZcE
> 
> Pete 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


> Peter Shabino wrote:
> >
> > >
> > > Yes I do. I even have a picture of it still attached to the transmission (Found the original email exchange from when I bought it)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why don't you send the pics to Moody?

Rush Dougherty

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Shabino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 20, 2010 7:49 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??


>
> Ok first set of links failed here is try 2
>
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2473/dscf3130n.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4751/dscf3132w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6625/dscf3133.jpg
>
> Thanks,
> Peter
>
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
>
>
>
>
>> From: [email protected]
>> To: [email protected]
>> Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
>> Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
>>
>>
>>
>> I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. 
>> Trying to figure out what it will fit transmission wise.
>>
>> 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes.
>> 14 spline clutch.
>> I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission.
>>
>> It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it.
>>
>> Photos
>> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
>> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
>> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
>>
>>
>> Any hints appreciated!!!
>>
>> Thanks,
>> Peter
>>
>> My projects:
>> http://www.wire2wire.org/
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> -------------- next part --------------
>> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
>> URL: 
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html
>> _______________________________________________
>> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
>> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
>> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
>> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/42cc884e/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Why don't you send the pics to Moody?
> 
> Larry Foster of EVCC passed several years ago. His son did not wish
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm.... looks like a cast aluminum ribbed transmission, like alot of
smaller RWD trucks have (mazda's, toyotas)... wonder which of those use a
14 spline input shaft? I think a number of the S10's did with the Borg
Warner T-4 transmission, but most of the japanese ones look like they used
21, 22, or 24 splines -- I'm not familiar enough with those to know whether
that's a T-4 or T-5 in the photo or not. Or smaller RWD cars too....
without a catalog of transmission patterns, it's going to be hard to
identify though....

Z



> Peter Shabino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Yes I do. I even have a picture of it still attached to the transmission
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know its not Mitsubishi anything ;-)



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hmmm.... looks like a cast aluminum ribbed transmission, like alot of
> > smaller RWD trucks have (mazda's, toyotas)... wonder which of those use a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Update finally got a hold of the old owners wife. He passed away last year (hence why the email was bouncing) 

But she put me in contact with a buddy that help him with his cars. 

Supposedly the transmission is from a Chevrolet Vega 4 cyl. 2.3 L carb. Model with a 4 speed transmission.

Can anyone verify that pattern?

Also anyone know which transmission that would have been exactly?

Thanks,
Peter

My projects:
http://www.wire2wire.org/




> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 21:35:09 -0500
> Subject: [EVDL] {p} Can anyone identify this adapter plate??
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mystery adapter plate that came with my motor many moons ago. Trying to figure out what it will fit transmission wise.
> 
> 2 pins 12 normal and 1 oversize bolt holes. 
> 14 spline clutch.
> I DO know it was a normal RWD transmission. 
> 
> It was made by EVCC, INC in Moody, TX no other identification on it. 
> 
> Photos
> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/dscf3130n.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dscf3132w.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/dscf3133.jpg
> 
> 
> Any hints appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter
> 
> My projects:
> http://www.wire2wire.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100820/eb848ca6/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100825/64c699a0/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Vega
Here's some info on the Chevy Vega. Opel transmission? Sounds like it
wasn't a very long production run compared to some.

Z



> Peter Shabino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Update finally got a hold of the old owners wife. He passed away last year
> ...


----------

